# ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe*



## xxcruiserxx (2. Januar 2007)

*Na Boardies|wavey:

*Also eig habe ich gerade erst angefangen verstärkt auf friedfische zu angeln, und jezz würde ich gerne nächstes jahr mal  anfangen am see zu feedern.
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragn was ich als rute, rolle un natürlich auch zubehör (feeder, vorfächer, u.s.w....) brauche.

(bitte nichte nur 1 satz):vik:


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

zum Anfangen willst du sicher nicht gleich so viel Geld ausgeben du weißt ja nicht obs dir gefällt.. da würde ich dir die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder empfehlen war bei Askari bis vor kurzem noch für 36 € zu haben und ist für diesen Preis sehr gut..Als Rolle kommt eigentlich alles in Frage ich fische sowohl normale als auch Freilaufrollen..da du aber wahrscheinlich recht schwere Gewichte auswirfst und daher eine stabilere Schnur brauchst würde ich zu keiner allzu kleinen Rolle raten. Ich Fische als Schnur eine 35ger Daiwa Samurai (Mono) ich muss dazu aber auch sagen dass ich im Rhein angel. Unter anderem benutze ich die Rute auch für Aal und Zander.
Das Vorfach stimmst du dann auf den Zielfisch ab (das ist ja auch das einzige Stück Schnur mit dem er kontakt hat) aber nimm mindestens 0.25 um auch nen kleinen bis mittleren Karpfen noch sicher handeln zu können. Beim Haken kannst dus auch halten wie du willst. An Futterkörben nehme ich grundsätzlich offene Drahtkörbe mit Blei ab 80 gramm... im See kannst du aber auch unbeschwerte Körbe nehmen nur nimm keine zu kleinen Feeder so kannst du mit wenigen Würfen einen guten Futterplatz einrichten.
Achte auch darauf die Konsistenz des Futters so zu wählen dass es nicht gleich beim Wurf raus fliegt aber auch nicht den ganzen Tag als Klumpen im Korb hängen bleibt. Ach ja und vergiss nicht dass gefüllte Futterkörbe schwerer sind als leere  das Maximal WG der Rute muss natürlich beachtet werden Feeder sind zwar stark aber nicht unzerstörbar..hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

An sich schon alles in Ordnung was Du geschrieben hast.
Nach dem ersten Wurf würde ich aber die Schnur in den Schnurklip einhängen, so das ich bei den nächsten Würfen auch immer die gleiche Stelle treffe.
Das Futter sollte im see auch so beschaffen sein, das es sich leicht im Wasser auflöst, bzw. eine Wolke bildet die langsam zu Boden sinkt.
Dazu gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Man kann Grieß mit ins Futter packen, aber auch Milch.
Schau dazu am besten mal in die Suchfunktion unter Friedfischfutter.
Ich hoffe, es stört sich keiner daran, das ich die Suchfunktion erwähnt habe!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Also ich seh das alles einwenig anders

Also ich will mal mit der* Rute* anfangen,sicherlich ist sie Spirit hearvy Feeder ne schöne Einsteigerrute(ich habe sie selber),doch für den See gibt es bessere und leichtere Ruten.Ich denke mal das für den Anfang ne Rute von nem Preis von 50euro ausreichend ist.Als Wurfegwicht für den See,wo man ja meistens Körbchen zwischen 5gr. bis max. 50gr. verwendet,ist eine Rute mit nem WG von ca. 60-70 gr. ausreichend.Schöne Modelle gibts z.b. von Mitchell,Browning oder Sänger,als Länge würde ich so zwischen 300-380cm wählen.Beim Kauf solltest du darauf achten was für Spitzen dabei sind!Es gibt 2 arten von Spitzen,welche aus Carbon/kohlefaser und aus Glasfaser,bei den meisten Ruten in der Preisklasse wirst du eher Glasfaserspitzen finden,die sehr fein sind,bei Wind aber den ein oder anderen Scheinbiss anzeigen...Ich Fische lieber Kohlefaser

Zur *Rolle*,ich würde dir am Anfang ne Rolle in 2000-4000 Größe empfehlen..Die Rolle solte ein starkes getriebe besitzen,da sie Futerkörchen ja auch einiges Wiegen und das Angeln ziehmlich auf die Rolle geht.Am besten sind nartürlich spez. Matchrollen,aber ich fische lieber normale Rollen wie die Red Arc von Spro oder die Shimano Technium!Bei der Rolle würde ich nicht am Preis sparen,da du sie beim angeln ganz schön belastest und du auch mit einen 10 Pfund Karpfen rechen musst!

Zur *Schnur*,die Schnur würde ich nicht wie oben erwähnt so dick wählen,es reicht für den anfang ne 22-25 Mono(gerade im See),du kannst aber auch eine Geflochtene wählen,an der du die Bisse zwar sicherer erkennst,dafür aber der ein oder andere Fisch im Drill verloren geht,da würde ich ne stärke von 0,08-0,12 wählen.Als Mono die Shimano Technium(sie ist sehr abriebfest) und als geflochtene die Fireline oder Spidewire wählen..

Zum *Zubehör*,als Haken kann ich dir die Brassen und Feederhaken von Gamakatsu sehr ans Herz legen,als Größe von 12-18.Die Vorfächer wählt man zwischen 75-120cm lang.Als Körbchen für den see würde ich wie gesaat gewichte von 5-50gr. alles mitnehen,als Form kommen 2 in Betracht,einmal der Drahtkorb und der Plasikkorb,zum Vorfüttern verwendet man meist den Drahtkkorb,zum normale Fischen den Plastikkorb (da sich aus dem das Futter nicht so schnell löst),wobei ich fast immer den Drahtkorb benutze:qSonst nartürlich ein Sippkescher,Hakenlöser und Futtereimer/Sieb und Futter.Zum Futter,kann ich dir das Select Medium Feeder von Mosella ans Herz legen,es ist sehr erfolgreich!Die Konsitenz sollte so sein,dass sich das Futter nicht sofort beim Aufprall aus dem Korb löst,sondern erst am Grund sich nach und nach löst.Ins Futter kommt immer ein Anteil Lebendköder,der von erwarteter Fischart und der Jahreszeit abhängt...

Zur *Praxis* kann ich dir einfach mal lesen in Büchern empfehlen,habe mir das feedern "selber beigebracht":vik:


----------



## Carphunter66 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

geh doch einfach mal auf ---->  www.feederangeln.de

da findest du schon ein paar sachen


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

danke =)

was haltet ihr von einer schwingspitze???
bracuh ich einen speziellen rutenhater??


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Im See bei relativer Windstille ist ein Schwingspitze wirklich gut!
Ich hab mir das mal selbst gebaut, mit einem Schrumpfschlauch.
Leider hab ich irgendwann die Rute entsorgen müssen, so das keine Fotos zu machen sind.
Schade.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

könnt ihr mir ein paar gute montagen saen pls.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

und könnt ihr mia mal einen feederangeltag bei euch beschreiben??

danke


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Hmm als Montage verwende ich eigentlich ne ganz gewöhnliche Grundmontage.. ich hänge den Feeder aber meistens in einen Abstandhalter aus Messing (mit Karabiner) ein..achte darauf dass der Karabiner auch stark genug ist. Die Schlaufenmontage (auf www.barbenfischen.de beschrieben) soll auch sehr gut sein ist mir persönlich aber zu aufwendig.

Hm ein typischer Tag.. also:
Ich erscheine gegen 7 Uhr am dampfenden Rhein, kein Mensch weit und breit. Dann packe ich meine Feederrute aus stecke die Teile zusammen (die schwerste Spitze kommt drauf) und befestige die Rolle (Cormoran Seacor) danach mach ich die Montage fertig beködere den 6er Haken mit 7-10 Maden und den Futterkorb mit meiner Paniermehl, Mais, Maden, Ei - Mischung, fixiere meine Stelle, feuer das ganze in die Fluten und justiere Bremse/Freilauf so dass die Strömung gerade keine Schnur nimmt. Anschließend befestige ich noch ein Aalglöckchen an der Spitze damit ich bei der 4,20m langen Rute keine Genickstarre beim hochstarren krieg. Danach mach ich meine Spinnrute fertig, meistens geh ich erstmal den Uferabschnitt wo ich feedere abspinnen und oft ist da schon der ein oder andere Barsch drinnen.. wenn ich mich "ausgelaufen" hab stippe ich mir mit meiner 10€ Lidl-Telerute noch 2-3 Lauben und mach an der Köfiangel (Cormoran Monstertail) ne Grundmontage für Köfi klar, werfe aus, stelle den Freilauf ein und leg die Rute in den elektr. Bissanzeiger.. dann setz ich mich auf meinen Klappstuhl atme tief durch und warte bis was Piept/Klingelt. Bei einem Biss an der Feeder lege ich beim ersten Klingeln die hand an die Rute und beobachte die Spitze, meistens warte ich bis der Fisch Schnur nimmt.. dann öffne ich den Bügel, nehm die Rute in die Hand, löse Freilauf / drehe Bremse fest klapp den Bügel wieder zu warte bis die Schnur sich fast strafft und zieh dann die 4,2m gefühlvoll aber kräftig durch. Es kommt aber auch oft vor dass kein stetiger Zug vom Fisch erfolgt sondern die SPitze nur die ganze Zeit zittert..ich warte meist 30 Sekunden bis 1 Minute wenn bis dahin kein zug vom Fisch kommt schlag ich so an.. meistens sind das dann vorsichtige Brassen oder Rotaugen und häufig nicht die kleinsten..natürlich können es auch Krabben oder kleine Welse sein. Wenn der Fisch sitzt merkst dus deutlich als würde jemand die Rute vorne Festhalten.. dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr passieren..hab beim Feedern noch nicht einen Fisch im Drill verloren.

Am See hast dus natürlich wesentlich einfacher keine Strömung keine Krabben (hoffentlich) und kannst dementsprechend weicheren Freilauf wählen bzw den Bügel ganz offen lassen. Bedenke aber dass du die Feeder so steil wie möglich aufstellen solltest denn dann ist die Anzeige besser. Ich würde aber keine so feine Schnur wählen wie von junger Dorschler beschrieben 0.30ger sollte es mindestens sein denn so ein gefüllter Korb wiegt einiges und beim Auswerfen wirken so enorme Kräfte auf die Schnur.. selbst bei 30ger ist mir eim Auswerfen schon die ganze Montage um die Ohren geflogen weil die Schnur gerissen ist.


----------



## Obi Wan (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Hallo,
nicht böse sein finde aber eine Havey Feeder Rute für einen see echt zu hart eine medium Feeder wird es an einem see auch tun klar am rhein bei der strömung ne Havey.
Ich fische mit der schlaufen montage die ist drall frei und man kann schneller und einfacher die vorfachlänge wechseln zudem kostengünstiger.
Mische mein futter am vortag so das ich am wasser nur noch etwas wasser hinzu geben muss.
Am anfang werfe ich mit einem etwas größerem futterkorb meine stelle an natürlch schnur in den klipp damit immer die gleiche stelle angefüttert wird nachdem ich dann so ca. 5 große futterkörbe voll angefüttert habe wechsel ich den futterkorb und nehme erstma nen 10 haken mit 2 maden und 50cm vorfach kommen die bisse zarkhaft oder gar nicht wechsel ich auf bis zu einem meter vorfach manche gehen auch noch auf längere.
Ich persöhnlich nehme zum feedern eine freilaufrolle und monofiele schnur (manche nahmen geflochtene um den anschlag besser zu setzten denke ich mal) 
Hoffe konnte helfen 
Mfg Dirk


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

danke für alle tipps


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

wie sieht eure futterzusammenställung aus??


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ich nehme meistens ne Mischung aus Paniermehl und Dosenmais (die Flüssigkeit benutze ich gleich mit zum Anrühren) je nach verfügbarkeit schmeiß ich auch noch Maden oder Caster mit rein und wenn die Strömung stark ist noch nen Ei wegen der Konsistenz..aber mit Paniermehl und Mais liegst du nie falsch.


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> wenn die Strömung stark ist noch nen Ei wegen der Konsistenz


Gude, das klingt gut aber wieviele Eier nimmst Du für wieviel Paniermehl??? #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Ich fische an  meinem Vereinssee auch ne Heavy feeder-Rute und hatte bis jetzt keine Problem.
Dazu muss man sagen das es in unserem See richtig fette Karpfen gibt sodass man schon ne stärkere Rute braucht.
Was ich dir damit sagen will das du die Rute auf das zu beangelnde gewässer abstimmen solltest.


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

@Zanderfänger 
das kann ich dir so pauschal nicht sagen ich knete einfach so lange ei drunter bis ich meine dass es fest genug ist  
muss man probieren


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

bildet das futter überhaupt eine wolke??


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

wenn es die richtige Konsistenz hat bildet sowohl einen Teppich am Grund als auch eine Wolke (wobei eine Wolke massig kleine Weißfische an den Köder führt und ich mich frage ob das sinnvoll ist) beim aufschlagen auf die oberfläche löst sich bereits ein teil des Futters aus dem Korb und verteilt sich..ein weiterer Teil sollte sich am Grund herauslösen und sich um den Köder legen und optimalerweise bleibt noch 1/3 im Korb zurück um die Fische direkt zum Haken zu ziehen


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Moin.
Wie groß ist denn überhaupt der See wo Du feedern willst?
Wie tief ist der See?
Hat er trübes oder klares Wasser?
Hat der See einen Zulauf oder Ablauf?
Sandbänke, Untiefen?

Warum ist eine Heavy Feeder Rute übertrieben, soll man sich für jedes Gewässer die passende Rute kaufen?
Mh, dann müsste ich so an die 30 Ruten haben, oder noch mehr !
Warum soll das Vorfach zwischen 75 und 120 cm haben?
Ich fische teilweise mit 20 cm , aber nie mit 120 cm!
Warum soll ich in einem See Futterkörbe von 5- 50 Gr. verwenden?
Wenn es ein großer See ist, oder die Futterstelle nur durch Weitwürfe zu erreichen ist, kommt man da nicht hin!
Bei einem Teich mag das noch angehen!

Warum eine Rute von 3,00 bis 3,80 Meter nehmen?
3 Meter brauch ich doch nur, wenn ich nicht weit werfen muss!

Als Schnur soll er bei Mono, wegen der Abriebfestigkeit die Shimano Technicum nehmen, bei geflochtener Schnur empfiehlst Du eine Fireline!
Die hat eigentlich einen Starken Abrieb!
Das weis ich selbst und wird auch hier im Board immer wieder betont!

Warum soll ich Ei ins Futter packen, wenn ich an einem See angle?
Futter für ein Stillgewässer sollte so beschaffen sein, das es nach dem Aufprall , sich schneller, zügiger aus dem Korb löst als im Fließwasser.

das Argument, mit der Futterwolke vermeiden ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
Ich will ja die Futterwolke im See haben, damit sich das Futter besser vom Geruch her im Wasser verteilt!
Das sich natürlich zuerst kleine Fische einstellen ist normal.
Die hat man doch meist immer sofort am Platz sobald man füttert.
Außerdem lockt das Gewusel der Kleinfische die größeren Fische an!
10er Haken und zwei Maden?!
Meinst Du Bienenmaden?
Wenn ich zwei Maden am Haken haben will, dann wähle ich den Haken immer so , das gerade nur noch die Spitze frei bleibt!

Rollen:
Es ist vollkommen egal welche Rolle, sie sollte wie gesagt schon was aushalten können.
Zudem brauche ich zum Feedern keinen Freilauf, außer ich bin abgelenkt, dann schalte ich den Freilauf ein.

Die Bremse ist so einzustellen, das der Fisch sobald er abzieht sich selbst haken sollte.
Das heißt aber nicht, das ich keinen Anschlag setzen muss!
Den Anschlag setze ich nicht unbedingt beim ersten zupfen, sondern warte etwas ab, das muss man am besten selbst heraus finden!
Nur Übung macht den Meister( Ich bin auch noch keiner)!

Achso, Gamatzu Haken oder wie auch immer!
Wenn man nicht selbst seine Haken binden will und eh Anfänger ist, sollte man sich erstmal mit fertigen Vorfächern begnügen, alles andere kommt von allein!
Und da gibts in jedem guten Laden, auch gute günstige Haken ,die auch was taugen!
Ich hab mit solchen Haken noch nie Probleme gehabt!
Wenn ich natürlich auf Großwild gehen will oder Raubfisch, dann darf es auch was besseres sein!

Wenn es mal wieder so geklungen hat, als ob ich ein Klugsch.... bin, dann entschuldige ich mich im Voraus!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

danke für die tipps


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ooh der see is ca. 18-25 haktar groß (kann ich nich genau sagen).
er wird bis 15 m tief.
besondere geschaffenheiten am boden gibt es nichts, es geht gleich a ufer ziemlichs teil ab.
zuläufe un abläufe gibt es nur ganz kleine die man schlecht beangeln kann


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Tja ganz einfach,die heavy Feeder aus dem Grund nicht,weil es mit dieser Rute bestimmt nicht so eine feine Bissnazeige gibt,wie bei einer leichteren,ausserdem ist da doch der Drill mit nem mittleren Brassen viel schöner als mit diesen Spitzenaktion Dingern

Das Vorfach sollte so lang sein,da der Fisch sonst sofort den wiederstand des Korbes spürt und wieder gleich wieder los lässt,keine chance ihn anzuschlagen,nur sehr unvorsichtige Fische hakne sich dann mit dem gewicht des korbes selber!!

die Körbe 6-50gr. ist doch klar,mit nem 5 gr. korb kannst bei ruhigen wetter dicht am Ufer fischen mit dem 50gr. Korb auch noch auf weite entfernung punkt gezielt u8nd auch bei viel wind!aber ich denke für den "normalen" tag reichen Körbe von 15-25gr.!

3.00-3.80m nimmt man,weil die meisten Ruten in dieser Preisklasse kaum länger sind!Ich würde aber sagen,dass eine 3.60m Rute perfekt wäre

Ich fische die Technium gerne(wenn ich mal mit Mono fische) und ich finde dass sie sehr abriebfest ist...aber jedem das seine

Zu der Rolle ist zu sagen,versuch mal mit ner billigen Rolle nen schönen Karpfen/Barbe zu landen da wirst du aber Probleme kriegen....|rolleyes

Du sagts doch,dass man die Bremse so einstellt,dass sich der Fisch selbst hakt,legst die Rute solange auf den ständer bis der Fisch sich selbst hakt???,da wirst du aber nicht viel fangen,die meisten lassen da doch wieder los,ausserdem wenn du die Bremse so fest einstellst und dann ein karpfen kommt,tja dann bricht die schnur oder die Rute bricht|supergri

Zu den Haken,die Gamakatsuhaken gibts fertig gebunden(ich selber nehme sie manchmal sogar),du wirst zwar auch mit billighaken deinen Fisch fangen,nur kann ich da nicht garantieren,dass der Haken nicht bricht oder stumpf ist,womit man weniger Fische fängt,ich habe fast nur gute Erfahrungen mit diesen haken gemacht


mfg philipp


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Tja ganz einfach,die heavy Feeder aus dem Grund nicht,weil es mit dieser Rute bestimmt nicht so eine feine Bissnazeige gibt,wie bei einer leichteren,ausserdem ist da doch der Drill mit nem mittleren Brassen viel schöner als mit diesen Spitzenaktion Dingern
> 
> Das Vorfach sollte so lang sein,da der Fisch sonst sofort den wiederstand des Korbes spürt und wieder gleich wieder los lässt,keine chance ihn anzuschlagen,nur sehr unvorsichtige Fische hakne sich dann mit dem gewicht des korbes selber!!
> 
> ...




Wieviel Jahre "Feeder-Erfahrung" hast Du eigentlich|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## plattform7 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Also noch mal zu den *Ruten*:
Ich kann zwar arno´s Gedanken nachvollziehen, so von wegen, will nicht für jedes Gewässer eine neue Rute kaufen, aber so glücklich ist diese Einstellung nicht, wie ich finde. Da muss ich dem Jungen Dorschler Recht geben. Eine HeavyFeeder wurde so konzipiert, dass sich damit sehr schwere Körbe in strömungsreichen Flüssen geworfen werden können. Die Bisse der Fische sind in den Flüssen ebenfalls um einiges entschlossener, so dass man auch mit einer 3 Oz Spitze noch was erkennen kann. Wer aber mal in einem See mit einer 3 oz Spitze auf Rotaugen gefischt hat, wird nicht sehr viel gefangen haben. Ich habe da persönlich schon Probleme mit 2 oz. Der Fisch spührt sofort den Widerstand und lässt nach dem ersten Zupfer meist sofort wieder los. Ich fische selbst höchstens eine 1 oz Spitze und steige in diesem Jahr gar auf die 0.5er oder 0.75er um. 
Zum anderen ist der bereits erwähnte Drillfaktor ebenfalls ausschlaggebend. Ein Raubfischangler geht ja auch ungern mit einer 80 Gramm Hechtrute Barsche zupfen. Verhältnismäßigkeit soll ja irgendwo gewahrt werden, sonst mache ich nur Kompromisse und Feedern wird mir auf die Dauer keine Freude bereiten, was absolut nicht der Sinn der Sache ist. 
Eine Medium-Feeder ist ein optimales Gerät für ein See, das auch mit einem Karpfen spielend fertig wird. Die durchschnittlichen Wurfgewichte dieser Ruten gehen bis 90 Gramm, was absolut ausreichend ist, um auch grosse Distanzen zu überbrücken und grosse Fische souverän zu drillen. Will man weit raus, entscheidet man sich für eine Länge von 3,90 oder gar 4.20.

Als *Schnur* verwende ich selbst eine Technium - für mich die optimale Schnur zum Feedern: geringe Dehnung, sehr Abtriebfest und sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften durch die Versiegelung.

Die *Vorfachlänge* variert bei mir zwischen 10 und 80 cm. Die 10 cm sind natürlich sehr extrem, verwende ich ganz selten, so "Method Feeder" mäßig. Durchschnittlich fahre ich mit 50 cm am besten. Die Länge richtet sich nach der momentanen Beislaune der Fische. Sind die Bisse sehr deutlich, aber der Fisch kann nicht gehakt werden - wird verlängert. Sehe ich eindeutige Spuren, dass mein Köder "befummelt" wurde, ohne einen Biss gesehen zu haben - wird verkürzt.

Zu den *Haken*:
Ich bin jedenfalls der Ansicht, dass man hochwerige Haken verwenden sollte. Hier sparen viele am falschen Ende. Ein qualitativer Haken ist länger im Gebrauch, ohne stumpf zu werden. Damit gleicht sich die nur gering grössere Investition bereits nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder aus. Verwende ebenfalls meist die Gamakatsu-Haken (meist lose, die ich mir dann selbst binde). Diese Haken sind sehr robust und extrem scharf. Ebenfalls habe ich immer eine Sammlung an Drennan-Haken in meiner Vorfachtasche - auch sehr gute Haken, die ich empfehlen kann.


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



plattform7 schrieb:


> Also noch mal zu den *Ruten*:
> Ich kann zwar arno´s Gedanken nachvollziehen, so von wegen, will nicht für jedes Gewässer eine neue Rute kaufen, aber so glücklich ist diese Einstellung nicht, wie ich finde. Da muss ich dem Jungen Dorschler Recht geben. Eine HeavyFeeder wurde so konzipiert, dass sich damit sehr schwere Körbe in strömungsreichen Flüssen geworfen werden können. Die Bisse der Fische sind in den Flüssen ebenfalls um einiges entschlossener, so dass man auch mit einer 3 Oz Spitze noch was erkennen kann. Wer aber mal in einem See mit einer 3 oz Spitze auf Rotaugen gefischt hat, wird nicht sehr viel gefangen haben. Ich habe da persönlich schon Probleme mit 2 oz. Der Fisch spührt sofort den Widerstand und lässt nach dem ersten Zupfer meist sofort wieder los. Ich fische selbst höchstens eine 1 oz Spitze und steige in diesem Jahr gar auf die 0.5er oder 0.75er um.
> Dann kaufe ich mir feinere Spitzen dazu!
> Zum anderen ist der bereits erwähnte Drillfaktor ebenfalls ausschlaggebend. Ein Raubfischangler geht ja auch ungern mit einer 80 Gramm Hechtrute Barsche zupfen. Verhältnismäßigkeit soll ja irgendwo gewahrt werden, sonst mache ich nur Kompromisse und Feedern wird mir auf die Dauer keine Freude bereiten, was absolut nicht der Sinn der Sache ist.
> ...


OK, Haken sind Ansichtssache!
Aber einen 16er Profiline Haken ist alle Mal so gut wie irgend was teures!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wieviel Jahre "Feeder-Erfahrung" hast Du eigentlich|kopfkrat |kopfkrat





warum nimmt man jüngere Angler nie ernst??Leute,ich kenne sehr viele Angler die nicht halb so viel wissen wie ich....Also bitte nehmt uns auch ernst!!

Zu deiner Frage: 
ich Feedere seit 3 Jahren:q


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Tja ganz einfach,die heavy Feeder aus dem Grund nicht,weil es mit dieser Rute bestimmt nicht so eine feine Bissnazeige gibt,wie bei einer leichteren,ausserdem ist da doch der Drill mit nem mittleren Brassen viel schöner als mit diesen Spitzenaktion DingernAuch hier noch mal, dann kaufe ich mir feiner Spitzen dazu!
> 
> Das Vorfach sollte so lang sein,da der Fisch sonst sofort den wiederstand des Korbes spürt und wieder gleich wieder los lässt,keine chance ihn anzuschlagen,nur sehr unvorsichtige Fische hakne sich dann mit dem gewicht des korbes selber!!
> Falsch, wenn ich ein Stillwasser befische, sollte der Köder beim Futter liegen und nicht 1,20 Meter daneben!
> ...


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> warum nimmt man jüngere Angler nie ernst??Leute,ich kenne sehr viele Angler die nicht halb so viel wissen wie ich....Also bitte nehmt uns auch ernst!!
> 
> Zu deiner Frage:
> ich Feedere seit 3 Jahren:q



Gucke mal, warum sollen wir Dich nicht ernst nehmen, weil Du Jung bist?
Quatsch!
Ich nehme es nicht ernst weil es in meinen Augen nicht passt!
Ich schaue nie darauf wie alt jemand ist, da denke ich überhaupt nicht drann!
Und wenn Du kein Lustiges Avatar hast, schau ich da auch nur oberflächlich hin!
Also bleib ruhig, Dir will keiner was!
Eher was Gutes!:m

Ich schreib das jetzt doch nochmal dazu!
Ich will auch kein Klugsch-.... sein!
Versteht mich also bitte nicht falsch!
Das hatte ich erst in einem Futterthreat!


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



arno schrieb:


> Es gibt auch gute günstige haken!
> OK, es kann ja sein, das ich auch diese kamatszu Haken benutze, ohne es zu wissen!
> Ich nehme ZB: Daiwa, Profiline, Mustag gebunden.
> Nur steht da nicht groß Kamatsu drauf, denn da bezahlt man nur den Namen!


Na...na...na! Ein Gamakatsu ist und bleibt ein Gamakatsu, spätestens wenn es um den Erhalt der Schärfe und die Zähigkeit geht.


----------



## plattform7 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



arno schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich mir feinere Spitzen dazu!


Ja, die Bissanzeige wird man dann hinkriegen, der Rest bleibt aber überdimensioniert. Wie gesagt, ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber ich will nicht mit einem Pilkgerät Rotaugen ärgern....



arno schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wie gesagt , er redet von einem See und keinen Teich!


Eine MediumFeeder ist speziel für stille bis langsam fließenden Gewässer entwickelt worden. Für einen Teich reichen Picker und UltraLightFeeder, mit welchen man die Entfernungen bis 40 Meter überbrücken kann.



arno schrieb:


> Auch bei um die 100 Meter?


Mit einer guten Rute sind Wurfweiten bis 80 Meter wohl drin. Auf 100 Meter kommt man damit sicherlich selten. Aber im Ernst, im Normalfall fischt man kaum auf 100 Meter. Die Fische befinden sich meist eh im Uferbereich. Wenn doch, dann ist es vielleicht ratsam, einfach auf die andere Seite des Sees zu gehen :q ...



arno schrieb:


> Gegen die Techniium hab ich nichts, nur als Alternative die Fireline an zu geben, passt nicht!


Das habe ich auch so verstanden, dieses Statement von mir war eher genereller Natur  



arno schrieb:


> Sind die Bisse sehr deutlich, aber der Fisch kann nicht gehakt werden - wird verlängert.Da verkürze ich ! Sehe ich eindeutige Spuren, dass mein Köder "befummelt" wurde, ohne einen Biss gesehen zu haben - wird verkürzt.Da verlänger ich!


#Klugsch**ßer-Modus-An#
Dann machste was falsch  ... Wenn ein Biss deutlich wahrnehmbar ist und der Fisch kann nicht gehakt werden, dann ist das Vorfach eindeutig zu kurz. Der Fisch spührt sofort den Widerstand und spukt den Köder aus - darum kann man ihn auch nicht haken. Wenn die Maden ausgelutscht sind, ich aber keinen Biss wahrgenommen habe, beisen die Fische sehr vorsichtig - eine Verlängerung bringt in diesem Fall nichts, da ich dann noch weniger sehe...
#Klugsch**ßer-Modus-Aus#

Aber im Grossen und Ganzen ist das alles sicherlich Geschmackssache. Ich wollte keinesfalls eine Streitdisskursion anfangen, sondern nur meine Ansichten zu diesem Thema äußern 
|wavey:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

achso ist nartüröich auch schlau,sich ne heavy Feeder zu kaufen,dabei die Spitzen nicht stimmen und dann erstmal noch andere Spitzen zu kaufen!|kopfkratWäre es nicht besser sich gleich eine passende Rute zu kaufen?|kopfkrat
Beim 2 punkte verstehe ich deine Antwort zur Antowrt nicht....|uhoh:

naja wer fischt schon normal auf 100 Metern??Als Anfänger bestimmt nicht

Wie oben geschrieben...

Okay falsch verstanden


Selbsthakmontage:Beim Biss zieht der fisch ab und hakt sich am gewicht des Korbs selber

Bei den Haken bezahlt man nicht den namen,sondern die Leistung!Es gibt sehr viele gute Angler die diesen Haken auch benutzen keine AngstVersuche nur deine antworten zu entkräften:vik:


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ja, die Bissanzeige wird man dann hinkriegen, der Rest bleibt aber überdimensioniert. Wie gesagt, ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber ich will nicht mit einem Pilkgerät Rotaugen ärgern....
> Rotaugen fange ich als Köderfische, was soll ich damit den anders machen!
> Ich esse keinen Fisch unter 30 cm!
> 
> ...



LOL, Ich auch nicht!


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Also, wenn ich feedern gehe, dann um schnell einen Haufen Köfis zu fangen.
Das kann man natürlich auch mit einer Pose machen!
Wenn ich aber feedern gehe um große Fische zu fangen, brauch ich auch großes Gerät!
Döbel, Schleien, Karpfen, Barben, Brassen, werden aber große Fische!
Jetzt komm mir aber nicht einer und sagt, ich hab aber schon mal ein Rotauge von 35 cm gefangen!
1 ja aber nicht viel mehr!
Und dann geh ich mit meinen Feederruten sogar auf Hecht und Zander!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

wieso mit leichten Feederruten ist das ziehmlich spassig,ausserdem geht es ja darum einem Anfänger zu helfen und ich denke der freut sich auch über die geliebten Rotaugen!:g

ausserdem beissen auch manchmalBbrassen und ander Fische sehr vorsichtig


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> achso ist nartüröich auch schlau,sich ne heavy Feeder zu kaufen,dabei die Spitzen nicht stimmen und dann erstmal noch andere Spitzen zu kaufen!|kopfkratWäre es nicht besser sich gleich eine passende Rute zu kaufen?|kopfkrat
> Beim 2 punkte verstehe ich deine Antwort zur Antowrt nicht....|uhoh:Meinst Du das:Eine Medium-Feeder ist ein optimales Gerät für ein See, das auch mit einem Karpfen spielend fertig wird.Das stimmt,Hier meinte ich den Karpfen! aber wie gesagt , er redet von einem See und keinen Teich!
> 
> 
> ...


Dann bezahle ich eben gute Leistung mit weniger Geld!
Hakenliebhaberei, naja ist halt wie 30 Ruten im Schrank haben!
Aber manche sind halt Schweinereich, die können sich das leisten, ich muss aber auch drann denken, das ich noch eine Familie habe!
Oder stecken Dir Deine Eltern das Geld alles so hin?

He Daddy, ich brauch mal eben 200 Euro, rück ma rüber damit!
Sorry, ich muss halt auf dem Teppich bleiben!
Deshalb gehe ich auch immer davon aus, das sich der normal Angler nicht in Schulden schmeist, nur um teure Tackle zu haben!


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Ooohhhhhh, jetzt habe ich punkt 1 vergessen!
Das muss man NICHT UNBEDINGT machen!
Man kann es aber machen, dafür gibts die Dinger auch einzeln zu kaufen!
Nicht nur ,wenn mal ne Spitze gestorben ist!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

naja so lange verstehe ich warum du die angst hast klugschei... zu wirken|wavey:

ich mein 2,49euro ist doch bezahlbar und dafür bekommt man ebendhalt gute Haken

ps:ich bekomm 35euro Tschengeld


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

wie fische ich selektiv auf große fische beim feedern???


----------



## Junger Dorschler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

grobes Futter,größere haken und Köder,dazu noch an stellen so suich geren größere Fische aufhalten


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

der platz un  die bodengeschaffenheit des platzes wo man angelt muss man ausloten oder??


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> naja so lange verstehe ich warum du die angst hast klugschei... zu wirken|wavey:
> 
> ich mein 2,49euro ist doch bezahlbar und dafür bekommt man ebendhalt gute Haken
> 
> ps:ich bekomm 35euro Tschengeld




Hehe 1,95 tuns auch!|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> der platz un  die bodengeschaffenheit des platzes wo man angelt muss man ausloten oder??


Natürlich!
Man sollte sein Gewässer kennen!
Hast Du Lust Dir die Tauwürmer selbst zu fangen?
Dann mach das mal!
Aber nicht jetzt, sondern wenns wieder wärmer ist!
Sorry, ich muss jetzt erst mal wech!
Später noch mal oder Morgen!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

als rolle, reicht da eine 2500 größe??
ich hätte die shimano exage 2500 fa


----------



## FeliXius (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

also da versteh ich jetzt den zusammenhang zwischen dem zitat und dem tauwürmersuchen nicht...|kopfkrat


----------



## Der-Hechter (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> als rolle, reicht da eine 2500 größe??
> ich hätte die shimano exage 2500 fa


Die geht! Nehm ich auch. Is ne feine rolle die Exage:m


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ok das is gut, dann brauch ich keine neue kaufen =)


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Das macht nixm, das kommt noch ich musste halt gerade mal wech, wir haben nen Hund, der will auch mal raus!
Und jetzt hol ich mir nen Kaffee und dann fang ich mal an.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

das is gut =)


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Man nehme:
Eine Packung Liedl oder Aldi Paniermehl
Je nach Beschaffenheit des Grundes zum dunkler
 machen, Kakaopulver, aber nicht den Instandquatsch
Eine Packung Hartweizengrieß
Etwa ein halbes Glas Anispulver
Eine Tüte geraspelte Haselnüsse
3 Tassen Haferflocken, die ich in einer alten
 Kaffeemühle zermale
3 Tassen Fischmehl
Von dieser Masse nehme ich mir zwei Drittel, 
den Rest bewahre ich mir für einen
 anderen Tag auf
Dann kommt dort etwa zwei Drittel eines Glases
 Zuckerrübensirup hinein
Das ganze Mit einen Farbrührer wie er in einer 
Bohrmaschine Verwendung findet, 
umrühren bis alles gut verteilt ist
Einen halben Liter Vollmilch dazu geben und 
nochmal alles umrühren
über Nacht stehen lassen
Am nächsten Tag kurz bevor ich zum angeln
 fahre, noch mal Milch<( 
ich benutze da auch was anderes, das will ich nicht 
verraten, da ich sehr lange brauchte um
 das zu finden und einige Geheimnisse muss
 man auch für sich behalten) 
dazu geben, je nachdem ob Fließwasser oder 
Stillwasser abwägen.
Dem entsprechend die Milch rein und alles 
nochmal umrühren
Maden etwa einen viertel Liter
Bei unseren Gewässern hab ich manchmal das
 Gefühl, das dort kaum noch Mais
 von den Fischen genommen wird, deshalb 
nehme ich 2 große Dosen Erbsen
Alles nochmal mit der Hand umrühren
ca. 30 Tauwürmer extra mitnehmen
( Deshalb fragte ich , ob er bereit ist, 
Tauis selbst zu suchen)
Eine größere flache Schale, so groß das man 
darin das Futter umrühren kann
Man kauft sich einen Naturschwam
Da reißt man sich kleine Stücke von ab, 
die man in den Rest von dem Glas
 Zuckerrübensirup eintunkt und drinn lässt.
Bockwurst mit dicker Pelle
Käse Gouda oder ähnlich
Eine Dose Maden extra

Vor Ort

Man nimmt die Flache Schale, darauf kommen drei Tauis und schneidet diese in
 zwei oder drei Teile 
Mit dem Futter verrühren 
Davon zwei bis drei große Futterkörbe an die Futterstelle werfen
Schlaufenmontage machen für das Vorfach mach ich immer einen Karabinerhaken drann
Die Bockwurst in ca. 1,5 cm lange Stück schneiden, den Käse auch
Den Käse<(Ködernadel mit feuerzeug erhitzen, dann reißt der Käse nicht so schnell ein)
 oder die Bockwurst ( durch die Pelle stechen) aufziehen mit Ködernadel
Ein Stück von dem Schwam auf den Haken stecken
ein oder Zwei Maden auf die Spitze stecken( wenn man nach dem Auswerfen sieht das 
sich die Feederspitze bewegt, weis man das dort zumindest erstmal kleine Fische sind ,
 die an den Maden lutschen
Futterkorb füllen , Vorfach drann und ab damit
Dann mindestens 20 Minuten warten , ehe man den Korb wieder einholt.
Wenn nichts auf Käse Geht, dann wechsle ich auf Bockwurst, oder nur den Schwamm, 
oder ich mach noch nen Tauwurm drann, den Tauwurm durchsteche ich wenn er
 aufgezogen ist mehrere male mit der Ködernadel, damit der Saft des Wurmes ins
 Wasser kommt
Ruhig eine Ködervariante 4-5 Mal benutzen ehe ich es ändere.
Große Fische kommen nicht sofort an den Platz , die lassen sich gern etwas Zeit
Ich hatte mal das Glück an einen ganzen Eimer( 10 Liter) Spirolina Algen zu kommen.
Wenn man sowas hat, kann man den Köder dort eintauchen und einige Minuten drinn 
lassen ( gut im Winter, kalte Jahreszeit)
So fange ich Fische wie :
Döbel , Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, die eine Größe zwischen 40 und 60 cm haben.

Das ist eigendlich genau das, was man für zu Haus gebrauchen kann.
So fange ich eben große Fische, größere Friedfische will ich auch nicht, obwohl
 es ein goiler Drill ist, wenn dann mal ein Riese beist.
Das kommt aber kaum vor!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

dankeschön, das werde ich auf jeden fall ausprobieren =)
danke


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

@Arno
Also warum ich keine Wolke will hat folgenden Grund:

Im Fluß: Hat das absolut keinen Sinn weil die Wolke gleich weggetrieben wird und so zwar irgendwo einem Fisch in die Nase weht aber eben nicht beim Köder bleibt.. hier hilft nur ein Teppich auf dem Grund der nach und nach in der Strömung Partikel abgibt und somit eine Spur zum Köder zieht.

im See: An den Seen wo ich fische herrscht meist eine Weißfischplage will heißen wenn man ne Pose mit 2 Maden am Haken ins Wasser wirft verschwindet diese meistens noch ehe der Köder seine Tiefe erreicht hat..wenn ich nun den Feeder auswerfe (c.a. 80 -100 m) und ich erstmal ne Wolke Mache locke ich die ganzen sch... Kleinviecher vom Freiwasser auch noch an und zu meinem Köder und dann dauerts nur kürzeste Zeit bis ich einholen muss und das wegen 15cm Weißviechern nein Danke..
Wenn ich festeres Futter ohne Wolkenbildung nehme das sich erst am Grund langsam herauslöst ziehe ich wenisgtens die kleinen Freiwasserfische nicht an und hab wesentlich größere Chancen nen Karpfen oder nen kapitalen Weißfisch zu fangen (die stehen nämlich beide eher am Grund)

Ach ja das Ei hat auch den Effekt dass es (wie der Name sagt) Eiweiß enthält was ein super Lockstoff ist..

Wegen der Bissanzeige... das ist mit ner Heavy Feeder kein Problem selbst die kleinsten Rotaugenzupfer kann man noch erkennen wenn man die feinste der Spitzen rein macht (3 Spitzen sind beim Kauf dabei)

Wegen der Rolle..
Meinst du das ernst das du keinen Freilauf rein bzw. keine Bremse locker machst Arno? Also da grausts mich ja regelrecht wenn ich denke was selbst kleine Barben für einen Run hinlegen wenn sie merken das was faul ist und ich dann bedenke dass da nichts an der Rute nachgibt. Da kanns schnell passieren dass deine Rute die Verfolgung des Fisches aufnimmt..ich mache immer den Freilauf rein denn selbst wenn man die ganze Zeit neben der Rute hockt..die Bisse kommen manchmal wie ein Blitz und so schnell kannst du nicht gucken wie die Rute weg ist.


----------



## Obi Wan (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Das möchte ich auch gerne wissen mit dem Ei habe von eiern im futter noch nie was gehört?????????
Ich nehme auch Paniermehl oder mahle mir Tortenboden zu mehl das bindet und gibt auch ne schöne wolkenbildung des weiteren nehme ich in der etwas kälteren zeit salz ins futter (nährwert)
das kann man aber auch im sommer zufügen nur halt weniger.
Mfg Dirk


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Salz ist ein Mineral und hat keinen Nährwert.. allerdings täuscht es angeblich den Blutsalzgehalt verwundeter Fische oder anderer Futtertiere vor weshalb es auch vermehrt salzhaltige Gummiköder gibt.


----------



## Obi Wan (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Oha da habe ich dann mal was falsch verstanden.
Find das von arno sehr aufschlussreich und bedanke mich auch mal bei ihm. Mit käse habe ich so meine erfahrungen gemacht aber mit bockwurst ne nicht wirklich das müsste man mal ausprobieren.
Wie ich aus dem bericht hoffe zu erkennen gehst du mehr auf die grossen fische ( Barbe, Döbel) klar dafür ne havey feeder bin aber trotzdem der meinung am teich reicht ne medium.
Was die vorfachlänge betrifft so hast arno recht im teich sollte der haken so nah wie möglich am korb liegen aber in der strömung muss bzw sollte man zwischen kurz und lang variieren
je nach strömung und beissverhalten.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ist es wichtig wie der grund beschaffen ist?? also ich meine ob er schlammig oder sandig u.s.w. ist??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ich hab gehört, dass es gut is wenn der boden eben und steinig ist?! schlamm un sand soll schlecht sein?! stimmt das???


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

da sag ich wie immer "es kommt drauf an" da wo die Fische üblicherweise Futter finden da sind sie auch ob das Schlamm ist oder nicht..allerdings kann dein Köder da leicht "beerdigt" werden.. Karpfen stört das nicht sonderlich andere Fische mögen das weniger.. hier könnte man Auftreibende Köder anbieten.. gibt glaub ich sogar Swimfeeder aber ich hab sowas nie benutzt.


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Moin!
Zuerst ein Mal, sollten wir hier nicht von einem Fließgewässer reden ,es geht ja um einen See!
Wenn ich natürlich, wie Du schreibst einen See habe, der voll von Weißfisch ist( haben wir auch einen), dann mache ich selbstverständlich keine Wolke!
Logisch!

Zum Ei, als Lockstoff habe ich das jetzt überhaupt nicht bedacht, da hast Du aber recht!

Salz im Futter ist auch gut, aber nur in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Hab ich auch vergessen rein zu schreiben!
Aber wie ich das verstanden habe, will Cruiser ja erst nächstes Jahr damit anfangen.

Rollenbremse:
Die ziehe ich nicht volle Kanne an, aber auch nicht so, das der Fisch leicht abziehen kann.
Ist eine Gefühlssache!
Außerdem hab ich die Rute ja am Griff immer in der Hand.
Da kann ich , wenn denn ein großer Fisch gehakt hat, die Bremse schnell und leicht lösen.
Und wenn ich mir ne Kippe drehe, dann kommt auch der Freilauf rein, bin ja nicht Blöd!
Und wenn dann längere Zeit auch nicht beißen sollte, stelle ich den Freilauf auch ein.
Aber sobald ich merke, das sich was im Wasser tut, habe ich die Rute dann auch in der Hand, auch wenn ich sie dann ne Stunde nicht mehr loslasse.
Mich hat mal eine Schleie eine halbe Stunde genervt.
Ewig wars am zuppeln, ohne Unterbrechung, aber nen richtiger Biss war nie zu sehen, nur immer die Spitze am zittern.
Dann auf einmal gabs nen richtigen ruck und der Fisch saß.
Die Freilaufgeschicht ist schon eine gute Sache, aber wenn man zu lange laufen lässt, kann es passieren, das der Fisch eben so schluckt, wie es ein Kaulbarsch macht, bis zum Ars... eben!


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ist es wichtig wie der grund beschaffen ist?? also ich meine ob er schlammig oder sandig u.s.w. ist??



Ja, wenn Du weichen Boden hast, Schlamm oder viel Laub, dann kann der Futterkorb einsinken, sowie auch der Köder.


----------



## arno (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich hab gehört, dass es gut is wenn der boden eben und steinig ist?! schlamm un sand soll schlecht sein?! stimmt das???


Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Verschiedene Fische leben über verschiedenen Grund.
Eine Schleie, Brasse oder Karpfen, halten sich gern über schlammigen , morastigen Grund auf.
Ein Döbel oder barbe findest man eher an Sandig steinigen Grund.
Wobei der Döbel aber auch auf anderen Grund zu finden ist.
Ausnahmen bestimmen die Regel!


----------



## espelkamper (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Ich würde im see eine rute mit einem wg nicht über 50g fischen.Korb 10g futter rein denn 10-16ner haken beködern und rein damit.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Wollt ihr beim Feedern eigentlich echt nur Weißfische fangen oder warum das feine Gerät? Selbst eine Heavy-Feederrute ist im Drill schon weich verglichen mit anderen(meine hat - 180 g Wg) und selbst da kommt man bei nem großen Fisch schon mal ins Schwitzen ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen wie man mit einer 50g Feeder einen 20 Pfünder Karpfen kontrollieren will die biegt sich doch wie ein Grashalm.

Naja aber wenn ich 16er Haken lese dann glaub ich ihr wollt echt nur Kleinfische Feedern oder?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

joah sollte reichen,ich fische gerne ne ryobi zauber 2000:qalso reicht die,was haste dür ne schnur drauf?


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

0.35 Daiwa Samurai und ich fische grundsätzlich 6er Haken an 0.30ger Vorfach.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

also ich hab auf einer spule von meiner exage ne 0.20 camtec mono ( die is eig für spirolinofischen) und dann hab ich noch ne leere spule, die würde ich dann mit der schnur die ich brauch bespulen


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

0.20 ist definitiv zu wenig wenn Karpfen vorhanden sind.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ok, also soll ich ne 0.30 aufspulen??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

weil ich muss sagen das mir 0.35 zu dick is^^
ist die farbe wichtig???


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Farbe brauchst du wenn überhaupt nur beim Spinnfischen ne transparente ist allemal besser... 0.30 ger ist ok die 35ger nehme ich nur wegen der hohen Belastung im Rhein wenn ich nur im See fischen würde würde ich auch ne .030 ger nehmen.. aber bedenke..die Fische haben garkeinen Kontakt zur Hauptschnur alles was sie mitkriegen ist das Vorfach und das kannst/solltest du anpassen. Prinzipiell könntest du mit nem Drahtseil auf Zander fischen solange du ein feines Vorfach dran hast


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

0,35 zum feedern sehr sehr übertrieben!!nimm nie 0,25,mit gut eigestellter Bremse reicht die locker#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

also ich feeder seit jahren schon und habe immer wieder bei fänge mit ca 18pfundkarpfen und fische  nur mit einer 0.20 schnurr das reicht  aus  ich würde niemals höher wie ne 0.25 gehn .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Wallerschreck was bringt  ein stahl seil wen du ein feines vorfach hast ?? eine flucht und dan ist er weg. z.b
0,30. hauptschnur und  o,20 vorfach  da haste ja nur abrisse  schon beim anschlag


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

@ronny..
das Bringt garnix.. ich wollte damit nur sagen das es nichts schadet eine stärkere Hauptschnur zu nehmen da man das Vorfach beliebig wählen kann.. ein dünneres Vorfach kann man leicht dran machen eine dickere Hauptschnur ist schwieriger und Abrisse beim Anhieb ist blödsinn. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine 0.30ger nehmen. Eine Resserve ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

danke

welche stärke braucht das vorfach??


----------



## Stefan21j (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

*lol Feedern für und wieder...
Hab mir jetzt mal den ganzen durchgelesen und musste lächeln.
Leute vielleicht solltet ihr euch drauf einigen was für Fische ihr fangen wollt. Dann könnt ihr auch diskutieren 
Ich feeder nun auch schon ein paar Jahre. Und kann *keine* Pauschale Antwort zu Rute Rolle und Co geben.

Und ja ich bin jemand der verschiedene Feederruten für verschiedene Einsätze hat. Und ja ich habe auch Familie und muss sie ernähren.
Dafür besitze ich keine 10 Spinnruten oder zig Fliegenruten.
Ich feeder halt auf alles was Flossen hat...

Meine Erfahrungen zeigen mir das ich durchaus dicke Fisch mit feinem Gerät fangen kann. Dazu gehört dann halt ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl und Erfahrung.

Eine gute Rolle mit feiner Bremse und ich brauch keine Angelleine sondern kann dünne Schnur nehmen.
Ich fische selbst im Rhein auf Barben (und ich glaub die sind auch recht kampfstark :g) maximal ne 25er Schnur.
Allerdings achte ich dann dabei schon das es keine "Discountschnur" is...

Wenn ich nen Ansitz auf Raubfische mache hab ich hin und wieder auch nen geflochtene drauf. Ist aber eher selten.
Das ist dann allerdings auch ne feine 8er-12er maximum.

Zu den Haken... Ich nutze durchaus auch Gamas...
Und zu teuer is ansichtssache 
Ob ich im Jahr 2 Haken zu einem Euro kaufe oder einen Haken zu zwei Euro nimmt sich nix 

Das sind alles nur anregungen zum Nachdenken 

LG Stefan


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Ich fische auch an einem See mit hohem Karpfenbestand und hatte noch nie Probleme  mit ner 22er Hauptschnur  und nem 18-20er Vorfach der haken ist allerdings ein 12er.
Feeder  Vorfachlänge ist  50-70cm  für mich eigentlich ideal.

Feeder-Freak

P.S, Ich habe eine sehr starke 22er Schnur drauf d,h. es muss eine sehr gute 22er schnur sein.


----------



## arno (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Moin.
Ich hba, wenn ich hier bei uns feeder meist auch ne 0,25 Mono im Einsatz.
Selbst wenn ich im See auf Zander gehe.
Ich würde mal so behaupten:
Um so langer man angelt um so dünner werden die Schnüre.
Ich hab aber auch eine feederrute mit einen Wg. von 40 -80 Gr.
Die nehm ich meist zum Aale fangen.
Was der Stefan21 geschrieben hat, aber auch ein anderer bringt mich jetzt doch etwas zum nachdenken, aber ich hab nun mal die heavy feedern und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.
Wenn ich aber mit den Feedern an einem wirklich großen Fluß oder in der Ostsee angle habe ich mindestens ne Mono mit 0,30 drauf.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ok ich hab auch noch ne Spule mit 18er Schnur drauf.. wenn ich nächstes mal im See fische probier ichs mal aus und schaue ob ich mehr Bisse krieg als auf die 35ger ich wage es aber zu bezweifeln.. meiner Meinung nach ist die Dicke der HS unwichtig und dickere Schnur scheuert sich nicht so schnell durch wie dünne (kann ja immer ein Stein oder Ast im Wasser liegen)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

mit dünnerer schnur hast du immer mehr erfolg wie mit ner dickeren   

du kanst weiter werfen

hast mehr gefühl zum fisch

und die biss übertragung unterscheiden sich

mit ner 0.30 fische ich auf gross karpfen und hechte und da kanste au waller damit fangen du must nur  ein gefühl haben mit dem drillen  die bremse nicht zu fest aber au et zu locker des wegen fische ich mit der feeder immer wettkampfbremse


----------



## Scholli79 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Na hier geht es ja heiß her...
Da muss ich aber auchmal meinen Senf dazu beitragen 

@ xxcruiserxx:
Ich habe mich Anfang letzten Jahres erstmalig mit dem Feedern beschäftigt, da wir jeden Monat ein Vereinsfischen in unserem Vereinsgewässer (Stausee ca. 10ha ) haben. (eigentlich gehört meine Leidenschaft den Karpfen  )So bin ich also zum Händler meines Vertrauens und habe mir eine Feederrute zugelegt.

Nach den ersten (durchaus erfolgreichen) Versuchen habe ich beschlossen mich etwas intensiver mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Vielleicht sind meine Erkentnisse ja auch für Dich als Neueinsteiger interessant.

Zunächsteinmal habe ich festgestellt, dass heavy nicht gleich heavy ist... Ich besitze zwar eine Rute mit dem Aufdruck heavy Feeder, würde sie aber mitlerweile eher in die Region der medium Feeder Ruten einordnen. Ich denke hier geht nichts über eine gute Beratung vor Ort beim Händler.

Da du ja anscheinend in einem von der Beschaffenheit ähnlichen Gewässer wie ich angelst, will ich Dir mal schreiben welche Komponenten sich bei mir als vorteilhaft erwiesen haben. Meine Körbe haben eine Bleibeschwerung von 20-30 gr. Meine Rute ist (nur) 3,60m lang, das hat sich aber als ausreichend erwiesen, zudem ist es an vielen Stellen an unserem Gewässer (aufgrund von Bäumen , Sträuchern etc.)  garnicht möglich längere Ruten  zu fischen.  Hin und wieder wäre eine etwas längere Rute wünschenswert um mehr Wurfweite zu erzielen.  Als Schnur verwende ich eine 0,20mm mono von Sänger (kyoto) die ich  nur empfehlen kann.  Der  einzige Nachteil der Schnur ist die meines Erachtens relativ hohe Dehnung wenn man in größeren Distanzen fischt. dafür hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme beim landen von Satzkarpfen (große Exemplare haben bisher noch nicht gebissen |supergri Reserven sind aber noch vorhanden). Als Montage fische ich eine einfache Seitenarm Montage.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen, wenn du noch mehr Details wissen willst, frag einfach nach (bevor ich mir umsonst die Finger wund tippe) #6

Viel Spaß beim Feedern
Mfg Marcel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

dankeschön 
ich habe auch das prob. mit den werfen da viele bäume stören

kann ich jezz eig auch feedern (und auch was fanegn) wenn es so kalt ist??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Ausprobieren#6.
Aber eigentlich schon.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

gut


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Da es ja jetzt noch ziemlich mild ist fängst du eigentlich fast genau das gleich wie im Frühjahr.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

ich hab da vllt. ne feederrute ins auge gefasst, nämlich die shimano alivio, is ne medium ( da ich ja nur im see damit fischen werde ), was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Wo hast du die denn gefunden? Ich finde als Feederrute von Shimano nur die Speedmaster, HYperloop, Beastmaster und Antares.|peinlich


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

bei meinen gerätehändler (hamburg langenhorn   langenhornerchaussee)


----------



## Scholli79 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

@BarschAngler:
guckst du hier: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ten&xploidID=2913bd70494d3fb78a90b122cc32000d

@ xxcruiserxx:
Ich kenne die Rute nicht, die Daten lesen sich ja ganz gut aber das muss ja nichts bedeuten #c

Man hat mir gesagt, man solle darauf achten, dass der Startring nicht zu klein ausfällt (zwecks größerer Wurfweite). 

Bei mir war es so dass mein Händler mir damals von dem Modell dass ich ins Auge gefasst hatte abgeraten hat und mir zu der Feederrute geraten hat die ich nun fische (war sogar noch billiger) und für den Anfang war ich damit echt zufrieden. Ist eine Laserfish heavy Feeder in 3,60m. Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir für die neue Saison ne etwas kräftigere Rute zuzulegen. Die Laserfish verdient nicht wirklich den Namen heavy Feeder, ist fürs fischen im Stillwasser (wenn es nicht zuweit raus muss) aber ganz gut und vor Allem billig.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Another_Sky (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: ich möchte das erste mal feedern *hilfe**

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn dieser Thread schon etwas älter ist, will ich mich mal kurz einbringen:

Erstmal diese Shimano Alivio wird wohl nicht mehr hergestellt. Ich habe eine 3lbs Karpfenrute der Alivio-Reihe und die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Für unseren Vereinssee (10ha bis 20m tief, alte Kiesgrube) habe ich mir die Sänger Spirit heavy Feeder und die Spirit One heavy Feeder zugelegt. Nach Aussagen einiger Mitglieder muss man doch schon weit werfen können, um den Fisch zu erreichen. Der See ist meiner Einschätzung nach bis zu 250 Meter breit. Deshalb habe ich mich für eine bzw. zwei Heavy Feeder entschieden.

Hinzu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass wir einen guten Karpfenbestand haben und ich weiß nicht, ob da eine Medium für ein Greenhorn, wie ich es eines bin, ausreichen würde.

Aber, der Thread ist sehr hilfreich für mich gewesen. Habe einige Tips von Arno, Dorschler und den anderen Postlern aufgeschnappt.


----------

